# The SBHonline Community Daily > Books, Movies, and TV >  >  new Buffett Book

## MIke R

thumbing through my pre order advance notice catalogue tonight I see this little gem...."Swine Not"..coming out May 08...perfect timing...that will complete my vacation reading list

----------


## JEK

Title: Swine Not?
Author: Jimmy Buffett
Illustrator: Helen Bransford
Release Date: May 13, 2008
Hardcover: 256 pages
Publisher: Little, Brown and Company
Language: English
ISBN-10: 0316035599
ISBN-13: 978-0316035590

Pre-Order Swine Not? at Amazon.com


	Bestselling author and famed musician Jimmy Buffett presents a charming fable for all ages

----------


## MIke R

and yet another one in June 08...."The Jimmy Buffett Concert Companion" ...geez I should pay more attention to these pre order catalogues publishers send me....LOL


well...bambina is sleeping...so its time for a warm cognac.....a cuban...my recliner....and Duke/Carolina on the TV

----------


## bto

> and Duke/Carolina on the TV



OH, WHAT A GAME.....

----------


## MIke R

yeah..pretty predictable though.....Duke cant rebound and  when they cant shoot the three they are a dead man walking....and  the last game was played without Lawson  for Carolina which makes a huge difference...Im surprised it was as close as it was.....Duke didnt score in the last 5 minutes of the game....at home on their own rims no less.....they are going to be a quick out in the tourney unless they get the luck of drawing teams without legitimate centers like themselves.....I'm not even sure they can make the finals in their conference tourney next week....I think they might be ranked too high anyway

and how come you are not in our pool?????

----------


## andynap

If he writes like he sings, I guess no word over 4 letters. I could even read it - gas mask anyone??

----------


## MIke R

now now counselor..... *read* the books first....than you can judge all you want

----------


## andynap

LOL

----------


## BillK

Speaking of pools  . . .

----------


## MIke R

thats a thing of beauty....

----------


## andynap

> Speaking of pools  . . .



Where's the bartender? You are falling down on the job. That's no colder than the last July 1st party.

----------


## BillK

[/quote]

Where's the bartender? You are falling down on the job. That's no colder than the last July 1st party. 

[/quote]

The bartender is on her way out, could take a minute.

 

This guy has been waiting for a bit.



and it's actually better - no wind :-)

----------

